# Deathwatch reinforcement



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

I felt like sharing the progress of my new units  

I am looking to add 

5 man terminator sqaud (from various kits)

A dreadnaught

Devestator sqaud 

another razorback 

This is the W.I.P so far 

Terminator No. 1










Terminator No. 2










Dreadnaught










All highly in progress at the moment but I would appriciate any comments or advice


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

They look great but you might want to use a darker grey to highlight the black with, and use thiner lines. Just highlight the edges of the models, that will stop the from looking overly grey. Other then that your of to a good start


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice meldon , ill go back over the highlights and try and tone them down.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Update on the terminator

Front









Back


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks much better with the more muted grey, It´s looking more black now


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks epic, I like the thinner lines and blood effect is good too.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys the termy is more or less finished now, so im moving on to my next challenge - a devestator sqaud, current loadout is 4 x missile launcher and they look like this - 










The sqaud leader will be a mortifactor thanks to the iconography already there, but im not sure about the other four.

If anyone has a D.I.Y chapter they want to see in the deathwatch I am more than happy to paint a shoulder pad in your colours (please provide a name a tiny bit of chapter background.)


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

i really like the highlighting! i find it really hard to highlight black...
i also like the blood no the base of that termi nr1  i also like the devastator squad


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys heres the latest, its all on the army showcase too


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

This is awesome stuff mate  Nice crisp paints as well.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

looks very nice, although the edge lighting (or however you call it) could be better.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, really appriciate it.

Im gonna learn more about the highlighting although I think i just need to take more time. 

The next team will be even better


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys quck update of my favourite alien hunters doing what they do best.


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Really cool. I especially like the gory terminator (particularly in the pic facing off against tyranids) and all of your bases are excellent.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love these minis, you've obviously spent a lot of time on them! 

+rep

Rev


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work, I really like the rhino +rep


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments  really appreciate the support, I should have the dreadnaught finished soon so I'll get some pics up.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking stuff here mate! Your highlighting on the black is definitely improving. Just take it nice an light with harsh greays and layer them up a bit from a deeper grey shade. Keep up the good work!


----------

